# ESB 10th Anniversary Home Brew Competition - Monster Mash



## Korev (12/1/17)

Hi All,

This year marks the 10th anniversary of the Extra Special Brewers Home Brew Competition so we have chosen a theme of big beers - Monster Mash.

Closing date is 22 July 2017 so you have plenty of time to brew and mature

Full details are here 

Cheers
P1


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/3/17)

Posting as much to bump the news as to show my unbridled enthusiasm for this comp .. Okay, you know I'm a BS artist....

Just put my RIS in the fermenter .. Probably will be a bit green in July, but you never know. Keen to put it in the comp.


----------



## Korev (11/5/17)

Bump - ~ 12 weeks to go before entries close. Still enough time to brew and enter some beer.

P1


----------



## mtb (15/5/17)

I put on a mini-BIAB Double IPA yesterday for this comp.. hit an unexpectedly high eff, turns out it'll be 9.5% ABV assuming attentuation goes as expected. 212g hops in a 12L batch.. what can go wrong :lol:


----------



## Korev (22/6/17)

Please register for Judging or Stewarding on the 29 July in Mortdale using the Google Form below

https://goo.gl/forms/rfqP5xoApZSyEfkU2

Cheers
Peter


----------



## hairydog (26/6/17)

Hey all AHB,

I want to enter a few beers in the upcoming ESB monster mash brew comp and the rules say to fill out on-line registration form and paper form,
but when i fill out the on-line form the red asterix in the required field box for all four categories of beer is marked and won't let me submit
my registration because i only wish to enter 2 beers in two categories.I have sent an email asking if i have to enter beer in all categories or
only fill out paper copy or what, has anyone had this problem and can advise me of what i am doing wrong?


----------



## Hermies (26/6/17)

hairydog said:


> Hey all AHB,
> 
> I want to enter a few beers in the upcoming ESB monster mash brew comp and the rules say to fill out on-line registration form and paper form,
> but when i fill out the on-line form the red asterix in the required field box for all four categories of beer is marked and won't let me submit
> ...


I'm no expert but could you just put N/A or no entry ?


----------



## hairydog (26/6/17)

Hermies said:


> I'm no expert but could you just put N/A or no entry ?


 The on-line entry form has ticked check boxes for the 4 styles of beer, until you tick 1 in each category does the submit icon
stops being greyed out and allows the registration to send or happen to administrators' will have to go to local home-brew
shop and ask questions.


----------



## Korev (26/6/17)

You are not doing anything wrong. I had incorrectly set the form up.

I have just tested it and it works for me now.

Please try again and let me know how you get on

Cheers
Peter


----------



## hairydog (26/6/17)

Thanks Peter entry submitted and works a treat.


----------



## vaanderal (26/6/17)

Will that have affected anyone who has submitted their online form and paper forms already?


----------



## Korev (26/6/17)

vaanderal said:


> Will that have affected anyone who has submitted their online form and paper forms already?


I don't think so as I can only see 1 other person who has registered their entries so far
Peter


----------



## vaanderal (27/6/17)

Korev said:


> I don't think so as I can only see 1 other person who has registered their entries so far
> Peter



Flicked you a PM mate, just want to confirm that entry is not mine as I thought i had filled out the form


----------



## Korev (27/6/17)

vaanderal said:


> Flicked you a PM mate, just want to confirm that entry is not mine as I thought i had filled out the form



Your entry was registered OK.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/7/17)

Peter, I'm going to post my entry. Send it to one of the Brew Shops or is it another address ?


----------



## Korev (3/7/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Peter, I'm going to post my entry. Send it to one of the Brew Shops or is it another address ?



Preferably send to The Brew Shop 60A Henry Lawson Drive, Peakhurst, NSW, 2210 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## kaiserben (6/7/17)

If I drop off bottles to The Brew Shop Peakhurst a week before the due date, will they be stored in a fridge or at room temp in the meantime? 

Also, any tips on making sure that the ink on bottle entry labels doesn't run?


----------



## Korev (6/7/17)

kaiserben said:


> If I drop off bottles to The Brew Shop Peakhurst a week before the due date, will they be stored in a fridge or at room temp in the meantime?
> 
> Also, any tips on making sure that the ink on bottle entry labels doesn't run?



Hi, The beers will be stored at room temperature at The Brew Shop which at this time of the year will be reasonably cool. Once collected a week before the judging they will be cold stored at the judging venue.

As to the second question try a permanent marker and don't apply to a bottle that is damp.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## EalingDrop (17/7/17)

Hi Peter, Is it ok to drop the beers off at your Alexandria shop?


----------



## Korev (18/7/17)

EalingDrop said:


> Hi Peter, Is it ok to drop the beers off at your Alexandria shop?



Hi

Alexandria is not one of the shops that we collect the entries from please choose from The Brew Shop at the following locations per the How to Enter rules

60A Henry Lawson Drive, Peakhurst, NSW, 2210 or 
2/55 Queen Street, Campbelltown, NSW, 2560 or
18 Flora St, Kirrawee, NSW 2232.

Peter

BTW The Brew Shop is a valued sponsor of Extra Special Brewers HomeBrew Competition


----------



## EalingDrop (18/7/17)

Ok, thanks Peter.
I've bought from The Brew Shop, not just a valued sponsor, but great service too.


----------



## nznick (19/7/17)

My Begian golden strong ale is bottled and sent in for my first comp, the waiting game begins...

ABV 8.2%
IBU 40
Malt: Pils and Vienna
Hops: Styrian, Saaz, Nelson
Yeast: Safbrew BE-256


----------



## ein stein (20/7/17)

I just called the brewshop Campbelltown, apparently they can't take entries on saturday!? damn, that throws a spanner in the works.


----------



## Korev (20/7/17)

ein stein said:


> I just called the brewshop Campbelltown, apparently they can't take entries on saturday!? damn, that throws a spanner in the works.



I have sent you a pm

Peter


----------



## Dan K (20/7/17)

Sent my'n yesterday by express post to Peakhurst. Just checked the tracking and it said arrived at Kingsgrove?? I guess that's probably close enough though...


----------



## Korev (30/7/17)

Hi Everybody,

86 beers were judged yesterday with many thanks to the 17 judges, 4 stewards and our host Joe. A summary of the results is attached.

Congratulations to all the winners and Barry Cranston for the highest scoring beer - a Wee Heavy - he gets to brew with Willie the Boatman

Results and certificates will be sent out over the next couple of days.

Cheers
Peter
http://prstemp.wixsite.com/esbcomp


----------



## Dan K (30/7/17)

Thanks for the fast turn around Peter! And big thanks to ESB and everyone involved in putting on the Comp!


----------



## ein stein (30/7/17)

thanks for posting results so fast, especially after tasting all those strong beers!


----------



## shacked (31/7/17)

Thanks to all involved! Very quick turn around on the results.


----------



## Headmeister (31/7/17)

Many thanks Peter and all involved for the competition, and also the results being made available so quickly, very much appreciated. 

Some really valuable and solid comments to take on board to improve my beer in there, many thanks to the judges for those.


----------



## kaiserben (31/7/17)

Well done to all involved. It's great to get results and the score sheets back so quickly (via email by Sunday night). 

Even better is getting useful comments on a score sheet that clarified something I was not sure about. 

And it's always exciting to have a winning entry!


----------

